# what has happened to laser pointer forums?



## luvlasers (Jan 7, 2007)

I normally check out both laser pointer forums and here for fun, updates and information. 

In the last few days i have not been able to open their website at http://www.laserpointerforums.com/

Is it just me or is there a problem with their forum?

Does any one know what is going down?:huh2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2007)

Works fine for me. :shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2007)

I just now (8:46am PST 01-07-07) clicked on the link, and it worked fine for me too.


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Must be a problem with my server.


----------



## irv (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't like it. I like Candlepower better.





Sales Link Removed Rule #6 - Norm




luvlasers said:


> I normally check out both laser pointer forums and here for fun, updates and information.
> 
> In the last few days i have not been able to open their website at http://www.laserpointerforums.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 10, 2011)

admin's been doing a lot of maintenance lately. Probably a result of having to move to new hardware.


----------



## jessiemoore (Dec 28, 2011)

LaserPointerForum work normal every time when I open it. It must be your problem. :naughty:


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 29, 2011)

Um, the OP's reported difficulties were *four years *ago ... ?

However, it's always a shame to waste a good opportunity to close a severely-outdated thread, so here goes ...


----------

